# Australian plumber wanting to make a move to the US!!!



## Jordan Jones (Oct 4, 2009)

Hello,



I am an 24 year old male Australian citizen and have just recently finished an apprenticeship in plumbing and have been going to TAFE (tertiary study) and studying part time as well as working full time for the past four years. Upon completion of my study/apprenticeship i received a certificate III in plumbing. I have been working in the plumbing industry for the past five years and am very familar with the plumbung products/fiitings/practices used in the us. i have saved up a rather large amount of money to make the move overseas to the US, where i would like to temporarily establish myself and make a living working in the feild of plumbing. i lived and worked in the US for roughly 6 months on a J1 visa in colorado up in the ski feilds in 2004/2005. I have read and studied the requirments outlined in applying for the different types of US VISA’s on the US immigration websites. However i am still unsure if i qualify for, if any, one of these visa. If anyone could assist me in this matter in any way and provided as much informatioin as possible i would be very gratefull for the advise given. if i need to travel to the US on a travel visa and just start networking myself and trying to find a company to sponsor me then so be it!!!



Regards


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

I imagine that a plumber doesn't fit in any visa requirement. Under the current economic conditions there is no demand for plumbers. The construction industry employs the most plumbers and it has been absolutely decimated because of the housing crisis and downturn in commercial construction. I don't see this improving very much in the next few years.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You did not miss a single forum, did you:>)

Construction industry is down right now. Your Australian certifications will not be applicable. You will have to go through the process which is different from state to state. Just Google.

USCIS.com is the official site. Search for visa category E-3. This will give you all the details.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Jordan Jones said:


> However i am still unsure if i qualify for, if any, one of these visa. If anyone could assist me in this matter in any way and provided as much informatioin as possible i would be very gratefull for the advise given. if i need to travel to the US on a travel visa and just start networking myself and trying to find a company to sponsor me then so be it!!!


Your plumbing skills. are not going to secure you suitable status to live and work in the US.


----------

